# EveryAir



## samus33 (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si l'application EveryAir, qui permet de contrôler ton ordinateur à distance, en vaut vraiment la peine. J'ai entendu dire que nous pouvions écouter des vidéos flash, jouer a ninporte quel jeux etc. C'est un fake ou quoi ?? Mais je me demandais s'il fallait Jallbreaker l'Ipad pour y avoir accès.

Merci de votre aide
site EveryAir: http://www.everyair.net/


----------



## worldice (30 Avril 2011)

samus33 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais savoir si l'application EveryAir, qui permet de contrôler ton ordinateur à distance, en vaut vraiment la peine. J'ai entendu dire que nous pouvions écouter des vidéos flash, jouer a ninporte quel jeux etc. C'est un fake ou quoi ?? Mais je me demandais s'il fallait Jallbreaker l'Ipad pour y avoir accès.
> 
> ...



Ils sont en train de couler et leur appli tout comme leur appli PC/Mac ont été retirées du téléchargement.

Moi aussi j'ai été étonné et déçu.

Tu peux tout de même essayer des systèmes différents tel que TeamViewer.


----------



## samus33 (1 Mai 2011)

ok, et TeamViewer fera la même chose ?


----------



## worldice (1 Mai 2011)

samus33 a dit:


> ok, et TeamViewer fera la même chose ?



TeamViewer te permet d'avoir accès à ton ordi à distance. C'est gratuit, et il y a même un mode qui te permet d'accéder à ton ordi, dès que celui-ci s'allume. C'est à dire que le logiciel se lance tout seul sur l'ordi.

Avec TV (TeamViewer), tu peux avoir ces possibilités :
PC/MAC &#8594; iPad/iPhone
PC/MAC &#8594; PC/MAC

Par contre, tu ne peux avoir accès à ton iPad/iPhone depuis ton PC/MAC.

Il y a aussi un mode "Présentation" pour réaliser, comme son nom l'indique, des présentations à distance.


----------



## micbeac (1 Mai 2011)

J'utilise TeamViewer et ca fonctione très bien pour prendre ton PC/Mac à distance.


----------

